# Web CMLL Trainer



## muchacho (Nov 26, 2015)

I've made a trainer to practice CMLL cases:
http://cubealot.com/cmll-trainer.php

It shows a scramble and the orientation to scramble (which are the colors on top and on the left) and an "image" of how the last layer looks.







When you press the space bar the "Start" message will change to "Ready", when you release the space bar the timer will start, it will stop with another press of the space bar, and next space bar will move to the next scramble.

Pros:
- You can select which cases you want to practice.
- And indicate if the cases may appear rotated (compared to how they are in algdb.net) or not.
- Define possible cube orientation.
- Change the color scheme.
- And get some (hopefully helpful) stats (will add a page just for stats).

Cons:
- *It does not work on mobile devices.*
Will it work? Yes.
Soon? Maybe.









Spoiler: stats of above image explained



Line 1: average of last 5/12 solves
Line 2: average of last solves with that AUF
Line 3: average of last solves of that group of cases
Line 4: average of last solves of that group of cases with that AUF
Line 5: average of last solves of that case
Line 6: average of last solves of that case with that AUF




Settings page:
http://alejos.org/cmll-trainer-settings.php







If you want it to save the times (and get stats) you have to check the "Save times" option (and the "Show Stats") *AND* change the color of *ALL* the sides of the cube (if you leave the default colors it will not save the times).



Spoiler: default colors



E3B966
8F87FF
F28500
DE4E4E
FFFFFF
DFFF0F'




Most likely there will be some bugs and things to improve, so please tell me if there is something wrong or something I may add or change.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 28, 2015)

I liked


----------



## muchacho (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## LexTrew (Nov 29, 2015)

Awesome! I will definitely use this


----------



## Isaac VM (Jun 4, 2016)

This is great 
starting to learn CMLL and COLL and this is helping me a lot.
Gracias


----------



## muchacho (Jun 5, 2016)

Great, and thanks 

Tell me if I can improve it.


----------



## pjk (Jun 6, 2016)

muchacho said:


> Great, and thanks
> 
> Tell me if I can improve it.


I've been using it a lot lately too to drill down new algs, and it's super useful. A couple comments:
- The default color scheme is a bit annoying, why not have it use standard coloring?
- Showing data on which algs are taking the longest to recognize and execute would be helpful it seeing which algs specifically need the most work.
- Adding the option to remove the timer and a space just generates a new scramble would be helpful. Sometimes I don't want to time it, just want to go through and drill algs sets. So right now I scramble, solve it, then push space 3 times to bring up the new scramble.

Overall it works great though, thanks.


----------



## muchacho (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks!


pjk said:


> - The default color scheme is a bit annoying, why not have it use standard coloring?


Colors can be changed, but I'll try to select better default ones and maybe add an option to select a Moyu or Shengshou color scheme.


pjk said:


> - Showing data on which algs are taking the longest to recognize and execute would be helpful it seeing which algs specifically need the most work.


Yeah, I'll have info available for all algs in a single page, soon.


pjk said:


> - Adding the option to remove the timer and a space just generates a new scramble would be helpful. Sometimes I don't want to time it, just want to go through and drill algs sets. So right now I scramble, solve it, then push space 3 times to bring up the new scramble.


Did not think of that, thanks, I'll add it.


----------



## Isaac VM (Jun 15, 2016)

muchacho said:


> Yeah, I'll have info available for all algs in a single page, soon.



Yes, that would be helpful


----------



## muchacho (Sep 26, 2018)

I've moved the CMLL trainer to a new URL:
http://cubealot.com/cmll-trainer.php

Sorry for the trouble (and for not having improved the tool yet).


----------



## uXs (Nov 24, 2018)

Thanks for making this trainer, it's the one I use to learn CMLL. The best feature is the ability to select single cases, that's really great when you're just learning one alg at a time. (There's a mistake in one though, there's one specific case that also includes a scramble for another. But I forgot which one.)

If you still want to improve it, the best addition would be an overall stats page where you can see which cases you're the worst at and that need the most improvement. And some kind of "I seem to have totally forgotten this alg, oops" button would be nice too.


----------



## muchacho (Nov 24, 2018)

Thanks. I started doing the stats page, but I don't remember how much time it would take to finish it, I'll take a look and will try to do it (and the totally forgotten alg button) if I have time... but 2 years ago I said it would be done soon, so who knows 

If you see the mistake again please tell me which one it is.


----------



## uXs (Nov 24, 2018)

I knew it was somewhere at the start of the algs I learned so I had a quick look just now. It's in G3. Most times that gives you a Pi-X (or Pi-checkerboard) pattern, but sometimes it's also a Pi-Slash, like these:

R' F2 L F2 R F' L2 U' L U F U'
U' F' U2 F U2 F R' F2 U' F U R

I kept refreshing on G3 a while and those are the ones I found. Pretty sure this is the only real mistake in your alg sets, at least I haven't noticed any others.


----------

